# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مواعظ الإمام الفضيل بن عياض

## علي أكرم

مواعظ الإمام الفضيل بن عياض 
للشيخ محمد الحمد



1- قال في قوله - تعالى -: ( لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً ). 

قال: أخلصه، وأصوبه، قيل: يا أبا علي! ما أخلصه، وأصوبه؟ فقال: إن العمل إذا كان خالصاً، ولم يكن صواباً لم يقبل، وإذا كان صوباً، ولم يكن خالصاً لم يقبل، حتى يكون خالصاً صواباً، والخالص أن يكون لله، والصواب أن يكون على السنة. 

2- إذا ظهرت الغيبة ارتفعت الأخوة في الله. 

3- حيث ما كنت فكن ذَنَباً، ولا تكن رأساً؛ فإن الرأس تهلك، والذنب ينجو. 

4- كامل المروءة من بر والديه، وأصلح ماله، وأنفق من ماله، وحسن خلقه، وأكرم إخوانه، ولزم بيته. 

5- ما أجد لذة، ولا راحة، ولا قرة عين إلا حين أخلو في بيتي. 

6- صبر قليل، ونعيم طويل، وعجلة قليلة، وندامة طويلة. 

7- كفى بالله محباً، وبالقرآن مؤنساً، وبالموت واعظاً، وكفى بخشية الله علماً، وبالاغترار به جهلاً. 

8- لا تستوحش طريق الهدى؛ لقلة أهله، ولا تغتر بكثرة الناس. 

9- إذا أتاك رجلاً يشكو رجلاً، فقل: يا أخي اعف عنه؛ إن العفو أقرب للتقوى، فإن قال: لا يحتمل قلبي العفو، ولكن أنتصر كما أمرني الله - عز وجل - فقل: فإن كنت تحسن تنتصر بمثل، وإلا فارجع إلى باب العفو؛ فإنه باب واسع؛ فإنه من عفى وأصلح فأجره على الله؛ فصاحب العفو ينام الليل على فراشه، وصاحب الانتصار يقلب الأمور. 

10- خصلتان تقسيان القلب: كثرة النوم، وكثرة الأكل. 

11- المؤمن يزرع نخلاً، ويخاف أن يثمر شوكاً، والمنافق يزرع شوكاً، ويطلب أن يثمر رطباً. 

12- نعمت الهدية الكلمة الطيبة من الحكمة يحفظها الرجل حتى يلقيها إلى أخيه. 

13- إنما تقاطع الناس بالتكلف، يزور أحدهم أخاه، فيتكلف له، فيقطعه ذلك عنه. 

14- خوف العبد من الله على قدر معرفته به. 

15- من وقي خمساً وقي شر الدنيا و الآخرة: العجب، والرياء، والكبر، والإزراء، والشهوة. 

16- لأعلمنك كلمة هي خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها: والله لئن علم الله منك إخراج الآدميين من قلبك حتى لا يكون في قلبك مكان لغيره - لم تسأله شيئاً إلا أعطاك. 

17- ما أحب عبدٌ الرياسة إلا أحب ذكر الناس بالنقائص، والعيوب؛ ليتميز هو بالكمال، ويكره أن يذكر الناس أحداً عنده بخير. 

ومن عشق الرياسة فقد تودع من صلاحه. 

18- أهل الفضل هم أهل الفضل ما لم يروا فضلهم. 

19- لم يدرك عندنا من أدرك بكثرة صيام، ولا صلاة، وإنما أدرك بسخاء الأنفس، وسلامة الصدور، والنصح للأمة. 

20- رب ضاحك، وأكفانه قد خرجت من عند القصار(1).

21- من خاف الله لم يضره أحد، ومن خاف غير الله لم ينفعه أحد. 

22- لم يتزين الناس بشيء أفضل من الصدق، وطلب الحلال. 

23- بقدر ما يصغر الذنب عندك يعظم عند الله، وبقدر ما يعظم عندك يصغر عند الله. 

24- عاملوا الله - عز وجل - بالصدق في السر؛ فإن الرفيع من رفعه الله، وإذا أحب الله عبداً أسكن محبته في قلوب العباد. 

25- من المعروف أن ترى المنة لأخيك عليك إذا أخذ منك شيئاً؛ لأنه لولا أخذه منك ما حصل لك الثواب، وأيضاً فإنه خصك بالسؤال، ورجا فيك الخير دون غيرك. 

26- من علامة المنافق أن يحب المدح بما ليس فيه، ويكره الذم بما فيه، ويبغض من يبصره بعيوبه، ويفرح إذا سمع بعيب أحد من أقرانه. 

27- إن الله - عز وجل - ليتعاهد عبده المؤمن بالبلاء كما يتعاهد الرجل أهله بالخير. 

28- المؤمن يغبط، ولا يحسد، والمنافق يحسد، ولا يغبط. 










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1- القصار: المغسل.

----------


## هيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خيرآ وتفع بكم على نقلكم لنا 
مواعظ الإمام الفضيل بن عياض 
للشيخ محمد الحمد 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

آميييييين

----------

